# La Resurrezione



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good version of _La Resurrezione_?

Thanks 

(Sorry if there's already a thread - I did search for one but nothing came up)


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

Curiously, I found today a used copy of this oratorio under Minkowski in a store. Didn't buy because it was too expensive for a used cd but the bug bit me so now I'll have to get it in Amazon . From what I researched when I was about to buy it, it seems that's quite a good version, alongside Hogwood's. There is a lower priced under Marco Vitale in Brilliant Classics that got good comments though less impressive ones in specialized websites.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

For the price (especially through Amazon Marketplace dealers) I would seriously consider the John Eliot Gardiner box set which includes: Semele, Israel in Egypt, The Ways of Zion Do Mourn, Zadok the Priest, La Resurrezione and Dixit Dominus. I quite like Minkowski... but would also consider the recent version by Emmanuelle Haïm.

Member BaroqueConcerto is our resident Handel fanatic and probably best suited to answer this question. I'm just a lowly Bach lunatic.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys. Just dipping my toe into the oratorio pool at the moment & not sure I'll be smitten but so far I like what I've heard.

I've ordered this but I've added your recommendations to my wish list.










Thanks again


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

_La Resurrezione_ (1708) was written when he was 23 years old, premiered in his patron's palazzo and deploying a very large orchestra for its time, which included almost 40 string players! The first violinist was the illustrious Arcangelo Corelli. Handel presumably took direction from the harpsichord. Such was the success and prestige enjoyed by the 23 year old. Nothing else at the time written by JS Bach could come close in any shape and form (who was the same age as Handel). 300 years later, we are still recording and admiring the music!

For a period instrument performance employing the exact orchestral forces, though played at standard Baroque orchestral pitch higher than now believed to be standard Roman pitch, go for The Academy of Ancient Music/Hogwood. An excellent recording. YOu might able to buy it at budget price now with other oratorios. This pictured below is the original package.










A more recent recording at Roman pitch a' = 392 under Marco Vitale with Contrast Armonico (they are currently recording the complete cantatas of Handel).










Another very good version:-


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

HC - thank you so much for all the information. I'll add these to my list as well.


----------

